# DVDs



## James Hall (Jan 31, 2010)

What are some good DVDs that would help my golf game?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure on that one, you could google it and then see if you can find some with some reviews that people have writen.


----------



## James Hall (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you all think of this one?


PGA.com :: Golf Instruction Video Series


----------



## The_Weekender (Feb 19, 2010)

In my opinion anything by David Leadbetter.
The one i used to watch which contains basics and good fundamentals in "from beginner to winner"


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I think any instructor's DVD that is influenced by the Ernest Jones method of golf would do well for any golfer. Even the golf book by Earnest Jones can help just about any handicap golfer.


----------



## Heathens (Mar 11, 2010)

I've also been looking - maybe you should try Amazon, I thinkthat have quite a bunch to choose from. What's helped me is getting a good MP3 golf lesson - if it's good you can listen to it whilst actually playing, I find it quite intersting.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 23, 2010)

*Golf vidoes*

I found this site to be quite usefull . Golf Without Practice - Golf Practice Ranges Still golf is a frustrating game you can be hot on second and cold the next


----------

